# Soundiron Podcast Interview With Composer Don Bodin



## Craig Peters (May 7, 2018)

I got to sit down and have a chat with composer and host of Sample Library Review Don Bodin. We talk about lots of cool topics like getting into writing music for Ad campaigns, networking and building relationships, Don's composing setup, The importance of having a musical plan, learning from failure and a bunch more. Enjoy!


----------

